# Good Bait Shop



## Smooth Dogfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Greetings everyone! Can't stand the cabin fever anymore, so going to wet some lines the last weekend in March. I usually stop at Jim's Bait and Tackle in Cape May, but I'm fishing a spot near Wildwood Crest this time. Can anyone recommend a good bait shop in the area of Wildwood/Wildwood Crest? I usually don't hit the surf till things warm up, so is there ever anything biting this early, and if so, what's a good bait? Thanks for any info. Love the site!

Think warm weather and hungry fish!


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

smooth dogfish i have been going to island bait and tackle on new jersey ave for a few years now,they will have everything you need, and ask as many questions as you can they will be glad to help.


----------



## Philly_fisher (Mar 9, 2005)

There's a good bait shop on Rte 47 (Rio Grande Ave) when you come off the Parkway and head into Wildwood. It's on the right hand side of the road just before you go over the bridge onto the island. Can't remember the name, but they've always been well stocked with bait, tackle and info.

Got cabin fever myself, but I haven't heard much of anything that's biting.


----------



## Smooth Dogfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help. At this point, I'd be happy with a few skates and some half decent weather.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Bait Shop*

Philly Fisher- Is the name of that bait shop on Rte. 47 Rodino's? I think his first name is Lou. He use to write great fishing articles for the Phila. Inquirer.


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Smicky your right, Rodias across from the k-mart, but they seem to be expensive.Does anyone remember the bait machine at the gas station on sunset in cape may, when i used to come down from philly on last minute midnight trips, it was the only place to get bait, now its not there, does anyone know of any others???


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

SmoothDogfish check this skate recipe out, just found it the other day, might try it this year since i catch so many.....From Emeril Live!

Skate Grenobloise with Parslied Sweet Potato Slices Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse 2003 



Recipe Summary
Difficulty: Easy 
Prep Time: 25 minutes 
Cook Time: 30 minutes 
Yield: 4 servings 
User Rating: 




1 1/2 to 2 pounds skate wing fillets, cut into 4 equal portions, patted dry 
Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
1 stick unsalted butter 
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar or fresh lemon juice 
2 tablespoons chopped parsley leaves, plus extra for garnish 
2 tablespoons capers, drained 
Parslied Sweet Potato Slices, recipe follows 
Thin lemon slices, for garnish

Lightly season the skate on both sides with salt and pepper. 
In a shallow dish, combine the flour with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper. Dredge the skate in the seasoned flour, shaking to remove any excess. 

In a large skillet, heat the vegetable oil and melt 2 tablespoons of the butter over medium-high heat. Add the skate and cook until golden brown on both sides, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer to a warm platter and cover to keep warm while making the sauce. 

With a paper towel, carefully wipe out skillet and return to medium-high heat. Add the remaining 6 tablespoons butter and cook, swirling occasionally, until the butter just begins to brown and has a nutty fragrance. Add the vinegar, parsley, and capers and stir to combine. Remove from the heat and adjust seasoning to taste. 

Pour the sauce over the skate fillets and serve with the potatoes. Garnish with parsley and lemon slices, and serve immediately. 


Parslied Sweet Potato Slices: 
1 1/2 pounds medium-sized Yukon gold potatoes, peeled 
2 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
Pinch freshly ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons chopped fresh parsley leaves 
In a medium saucepan, cover the potatoes with salted water. Bring to a boil and cook until tender, about 20 minutes. Drain. When cool enough to handle, slice into thin rounds. 

In the saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat, and add the salt and pepper. Add the potatoes and parsley, and toss to coat.


----------



## Smooth Dogfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe, DJ! I've heard of people eating the wings, but never tried them myself.


----------



## Philly_fisher (Mar 9, 2005)

Smicky,

I'm just not sure of the name. djcoast is correct - the shop tends to be a little expensive.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Bait Shop*

If you are ever around the Ocean City area a really good shop is Dolfin Dock in Somers Point. Been going there since I moved to Jersey. Another one is in Absecon Called Absecon Sportsmen Bay. Yet another outstanding place


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*bait shop*

check lindas, south jersey bait and tackle in north wildwood.


----------

